# New body release



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

New Product release from McAllister Racing-

#289- 1/10th Corvette Daytona Prototype body- 190mm

This weekend is the 2012 24 Hours of Daytona, the premiere Road Racing event in the U.S., featuring the top level of road racing in the U.S., the Daytona Prototypes. This will be the debut of the new Corvette DP car. McAllister Racing keeps pace with the latest trends with our 1/10th, 190mm version. Featuring all the cool aero details of the full size car. Includes window mask, overspray film, plus add-on rear spoiler and wing.

Please support your local RC dealer and ask for McAllister Racing by name.
All McAllister Racing products are 100% made in the U.S.A.

Thanks,

Gary McAllister
McAllister Racing
(928) 714-1799
www.mcallisterracing.com


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet. I dig it!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

wow that is nice. Would love to see a version I could use in WGT.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

looks good!hope to get pics up of my 69 stang that I got for vta


----------



## microed (Dec 1, 2009)

Are these available as of now? If so I am going to get one. They look very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

Yes, they are available immediately. We always have our new bodies available when we release the info.

McAllister Racing


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

That is an ausome body for onroad. :thumbsup:


----------



## Here's Chucky! (Apr 1, 2011)

Would be cool to be able to pick up a 76' Corvette Stingray 10th scale body!


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

Cool looking body, with this fit TC's with standard front shock towers or only the IFS type? I got one of the previous DP bodies and I couldn't get it low enough on my 416 because of the front shock tower.


----------



## Gary McAllister (Mar 19, 2003)

The front shock towers do vary from car to car. Sometimes you may need to trim down the shock tower slightly if there is extra above your shock placement. The body is on a TC4 chassis with the lowest shock position and slightly trimmed at the top. That is the only solution to run a lower profile body such as the Daytona Ptototypes. We made the hood area as high as possible without going too far from the correct look. Some towers may be fine, some may not work at all.


----------



## jorgealarcon (Jun 29, 2010)

*New Body Release*

Thanks for the alert notice added here at http://www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

>


here's my 69


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

lets try this http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/48791/ppuser/55395


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

wrong angel should have been more from the side.


----------

